# Branch circuit / feeder, in PVC: schedule 40 or 80?



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I do mostly resi, some light commercial. I'm installing a circuit for some electric vehicle charging on the outside of a hotel by the parking lot, and planning a PVC run inside through an equipment room and above a drop ceiling, through a laundry, out a brick wall, outside along the wall, then underground, under a sidewalk, and out to a parking area, where the pipe first hits a pull box, then emerges into two equipment pedestals. Total run @160 ft. 

Got in a "discussion" with a commercial contractor on the job, and he insisted that sch 80 was required under the sidewalk, and somewhere else I can't remember. I can't find anything in the NEC except the vague line in 300.5(D)4, with 80 required where subject to physical damage. Am I missing something? Where's 80 actually required, and where is it just a good idea?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Not required underground and I've never heard of or seen it used underground either. I would use the 80 for where it emerges from grade and use 40 for everything else.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Where it first goes below grade is against the building, behind hedges that run along a sidewalk. Where it emerges 30' away it comes up inside the equipment pedestals. The only place it's exposed, really, is on the brick wall behind some serious bushes. I suppose a car could knock the pedestal over.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> Where it first goes below grade is against the building, behind hedges that run along a sidewalk. Where it emerges 30' away it comes up inside the equipment pedestals. The only place it's exposed, really, is on the brick wall behind some serious bushes. I suppose a car could knock the pedestal over.


Rule of thumb: if exposed and you can put your hands on it without a ladder you use sch 80.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've always looked at it this way: What's the difference? 

The pipe should be oversized enough already, so the smaller diameter inside sch 80 shouldn't make a difference. The installation is the same. The price difference is small. 

So just use 80 in any situation in which an inspector can possibly say something about it.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you saying you want to run a PVC conduit on the inside of the building?
Over a ceiling? Plenum ceiling?

We can't use pvc like that here in hotels.
Only metallic. 
PVC in and cumming out of slabs, pool equipment rooms, and outside underground.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> Are you saying you want to run a PVC conduit on the inside of the building?
> Over a ceiling? Plenum ceiling?
> 
> We can't use pvc like that here in hotels.
> ...


Hotels normally go with ducted returns in spaces other than customer rooms.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The bushes means absolutely nothing. I can cut them down in the morning. Schedule 80 above ground 40 below. Seems simple.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

active1 said:


> Are you saying you want to run a PVC conduit on the inside of the building?
> Over a ceiling? Plenum ceiling?


As of this moment, I don't know. Checking with the facilities guy.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> I do mostly resi, some light commercial. I'm installing a circuit for some electric vehicle charging on the outside of a hotel by the parking lot, and planning a PVC run inside through an equipment room and above a drop ceiling, through a laundry, out a brick wall, outside along the wall, then underground, under a sidewalk, and out to a parking area, where the pipe first hits a pull box, then emerges into two equipment pedestals. Total run @160 ft.
> 
> Got in a "discussion" with a commercial contractor on the job, and he insisted that sch 80 was required under the sidewalk, and somewhere else I can't remember. I can't find anything in the NEC except the vague line in 300.5(D)4, with 80 required where subject to physical damage. Am I missing something? Where's 80 actually required, and where is it just a good idea?


Very simple .,, anything under 10 feet will need shedule 80 conduit ( even thru some area say 8 feet but some peoples just cant figure out the mesurement so a 10 foot stick will do the trick to know the height )

now second thing it kinda little bother me due you mention motel .,, I really doubt if the codes in your area allow any PVC inside espcally in supended ceiling area due most PVC conduits are genrally not rated for peuleum spacing at all. ( there may be other issue with code escpally above laundry room ) 

any PVC in ground typically use shedule 40 most case but you may have to switch over to shedule 80 ells once you come out of the ground.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> As of this moment, I don't know. Checking with the facilities guy.



Do you mean the guy that does maintenance there?

If so, not sure if I'd take that guys word for it.

When in doubt use emt inside.


----------

